# wanted Maui Oct 31 or thereabouts for 1 week



## neash (Sep 26, 2015)

Would prefer a 1 BR but studio would also do.
Thanks.


----------



## Eileen A. (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello,

I have the Kaanapali Beach Club Maui available 
for check in November 2nd in a 1 bedroom ocean view room
for seven nights.

$700 for week.  
Let me know if you are interested.  Will also send PM.
Thanks!

Eileen


----------



## neash (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes I am interested. Sent you a PM


----------

